# 9mm ammo grain mixing in storage can



## Precisioneagle (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi folks.

I am totally new to guns and am trying to figure it out the best way to store my 9mm ammo.

Well, I would like to store all my FMJs for target shooting into those green ammo cans out of their original boxes to maybe maximize the can capacity. The thing is, we are in the middle of a era we cannot chose brand and grains too much when looking for ammo to buy. The question is: there is some problem/issue mixing brands and grains and consequently loading it mixed on my gun?

thank you


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Precisioneagle said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I am totally new to guns and am trying to figure it out the best way to store my 9mm ammo.
> 
> ...


The problem is that by mixing ammo and shooting it randomly you can not tell what ammo works well and what does not work well. Ammo cans are cheap. Buy more ammo cans and leave the ammo in the original boxes.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Even concerning range ammo, I prefer to know the grain of the bullet, (i.e. 115, 124, or 147) even when target shooting/plinking. Not all target ammo is created equal across brands.

WWB in my experience is hotter than PMC Bronze, some brands run cleaner or dirtier as well. That being said, if I had a bunch of loose 115 grain range ammo across brands, I probably wouldn't take the time to separate them and in all likelihood throw them all in one ammo can.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Perhaps use heavy-duty zipper-type storage/freezer bags inside the ammo can to segregate the ammo brands/types/bullet weights?
Just tear-off the end-flap from the box, and drop it into the bag with the ammo to ID it, so if you buy more, you can put it in the same bag.


----------

